# Faded Ground Blind.....



## drenalinxt (Feb 23, 2009)

*i would use*

i would try the camo paint that wal-mart sells, i think it is 3-4 dollars a can, and then white is 1 dollar a can and you can get blk is a dollar also. and then i would spray it with camp dry, to help seal it in and seal the seams also. i spray camp dry on mine to seal the seams.


----------



## Deja Vu (Jul 22, 2009)

drenalinxt said:


> i would try the camo paint that wal-mart sells, i think it is 3-4 dollars a can, and then white is 1 dollar a can and you can get blk is a dollar also. and then i would spray it with camp dry, to help seal it in and seal the seams also. i spray camp dry on mine to seal the seams.


Regular old aerosol krylon camo? I thought about that. Just wondered how it would hold up. I plan on doing it and letting it cure in the sun as long as needed before sealing it.


----------



## Nitro1970 (Jan 26, 2009)

I read somewhere someone painted theirs, I see if I can find it.


----------



## bust'em1 (May 2, 2009)

I would think it would work fine. My snow goose decoys are made out of tyvek and I spray painted my blues with kylon paint. I've used them for several seasons now and the paint is still holding well.


----------



## letsgobowhuntin (Aug 4, 2009)

I would use the cheapest spray paint available. It will hold up fine as long as you don't get it too thick where it starts to run. They do make fabric paint but I think it would be overkill. You should get several seasons out of your design. Post some pics of before and after.


----------



## cory d stroyer (Aug 23, 2009)

wy dad used to make his old work shirts camo with just regular spray paint stays on forever


----------



## Deja Vu (Jul 22, 2009)

Great point about regular old spray paint. That stuff gets on my clothes and stays on through I don't know how many washings. 

I have an air paint gun, but I'm a paint 'dork'. What should I use? An oil based paint with a little thinner in it?

I'll definitely post pictures.


----------



## plotman (Feb 27, 2008)

I used walmart flat black @88 cents a can to blackout the interior of my blinds. I also used a waterproofing treatment from cabelas, i think it was called canvak. It definately darkened and waterproofed the exterior surface as my fabric was cotton. The problem was that the blind has reeked of the treatment for 2 years now rendering that blind useless for anything but turkeys. Spray paint smell seemed to dissipate after a few weeks being setup outdoors.


----------



## lc12 (Jul 30, 2009)

Haven't you accidentally spray painted your clothes before? It don't come out!
And the paint helps "seal" the fabric some. You can use the Camp Dry but I would limit how much you use. It tends to get shiny sometimes and you do not want the glare.
I know most of the faded blinds really turn reddish in color. And also, as a tip, you do NOT have to spray a solid block. Just stand back a bit and "mist" the paint onto the blind. The original camo pattern will still show through.


----------



## Deja Vu (Jul 22, 2009)

lc12 said:


> Haven't you accidentally spray painted your clothes before? It don't come out!
> And the paint helps "seal" the fabric some. You can use the Camp Dry but I would limit how much you use. It tends to get shiny sometimes and you do not want the glare.
> I know most of the faded blinds really turn reddish in color. And also, as a tip, you do NOT have to spray a solid block. Just stand back a bit and "mist" the paint onto the blind. The original camo pattern will still show through.


I know what you're saying. I'd rather get three colors and just get after it with my air compressor.

I don't plan on using much camp dry if any at all. If I do, it will be on the seams and stitching hole areas. 

Say I buy some cans of paint. What type of paint? Not aerosol. Jut regular old paint. Or would it just behoove me to use some Krylon outdoor paint (It's a little UV hardy)


----------



## drenalinxt (Feb 23, 2009)

*i would*

i would still use the krylon cans of spray paint from wal-mart. in the camo colors. should not take more than 1-2 of each color. but that is what i would do. when my blinds fade thats what i doing to mine. i think they come in brown,black and green. i think that is all i have seen. maybe an olive color too. which would help also.


----------



## donn92 (Apr 15, 2009)

i would try the paint for fabric you can get it at autopart stores it is made for the seats and carpet


----------



## JLPinCOMO (Jan 23, 2010)

*Lighten up the color*

I might try to lighten my popup. I had it set up in rush grass this year and it stood like like a sore thumb.


----------



## Flintlock1776 (Aug 19, 2006)

Maybe "Came Restore" powder would work I mix it up with my hunting duds and it does the trick

:darkbeer:


----------



## BuckTheBuckHunt (Mar 29, 2008)

I have an Ameristep Doghouse that faded out after 3 years of Turkey Hunting so I just bought a winter cover for it from Ameristep and use it for winter bow hunting or Muzzle loader hunting but we didnt get much snow last year during those seasons so I really didnt get to try it but it does blend in REALLY well!!!!! It has the white background with the small black and gray twigs I almost lost it when we did get some snow and I gave her a set up just to see what it looked like!!!:beer:


----------



## Deja Vu (Jul 22, 2009)

Update. I started on my groundblind today.

I painted the whole thing white. Then some gray. Then some brown. Then the black. I'm not done. I'm going to work on some gray and lighter brown with some small stencils and also work just a SLIGHT amount of green into it with a few leaf stencils. Nothing major. I just wanted a breakup pattern similar to predator or ASAT. I think that this is going to work just fine when I brush it in with some broomsedge grass, cedar, and oak. Anyway, it has to be better than purple.

Fire away. The last pic is from 20 yards.


----------

